# Strela Bracelet



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

For a while I have wanted to put my Poljot Strela on a bracelet, but wanted one that was not too substantial & be reasonably in keeping with the retro style.

So have gone from this....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

To this... it's one of Roys "Beads of Rice" Style bracelets. Had to file the ends down carefully to fit & have found it _very _comfortable to wear.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate I really like that it goes really well, very classy indeed









BTW Worth the wait


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> To this... it's one of Roys "Beads of Rice" Style bracelets. Had to file the ends down carefully to fit & have found it _very _comfortable to wear.


That's a great looking combination - well done


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Mate I really like that it goes really well, very classy indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil, I like it a lot, when you getting yours? 

You think that's bad - the Aviator had to wait 11 months!
















I agree Dapper, it's not too "heavy" for the watch style.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

If you can track one down there is a fitted Poljot bracelet.










Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Mike, that looks good as well.


----------

